# County Recreation Restrictions



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

https://www.ksl.com/article/4674020...g-more-restrictive-county-stay-at-home-orders

This got very lost in the bickering of the other thread, and it's important. I know there are people that are ready to challenge these county recreation restrictions that only allow county residents to do it. The reality is this current pandemic will be long over and these county health orders long rescinded before you ever get an answer from the appellate courts on this one.

But you know what can change this as early as next week? The legislature. As stated before, the only powers these health departments are citing are powers they believe they've been granted by the legislature. What the legislature giveth, the legislature can taketh away.

I really don't want to get into "is it constitutional or not" here. If you want to make a difference, contact your state legislators before this special session (this weekend for sure) and express how these orders are negatively impacting you. You can make a difference here, so do it. Like I said, I contacted my rep and she was very sympathetic to the concerns I brought up and passed them on to legislative leadership. I plan to make a couple other contacts as well over the weekend.

We have spent A LOT of time complaining and arguing here on this forum. Instead of taking the time to reply here with another post about is it right or wrong, go send an email to your state representative and senator. Be concise. Be respectful. Articulate the concern and ask them to act.

Go here if you don't know who they are: https://le.utah.gov/maps/amap.html


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Do they live stream the sessions? I don't have a strong opinion either way but seems like a good time to learn about these powers and the various views of them, especially with partial hindsight of a real pandemic.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

backcountry said:


> Do they live stream the sessions? I don't have a strong opinion either way but seems like a good time to learn about these powers and the various views of them, especially with partial hindsight of a real pandemic.


The special session will be conducted remotely, and it will be live streamed to the public. They have not officially called it yet, so no details about when and how.


----------



## johnrr65 (Nov 7, 2019)

backcountry said:


> Do they live stream the sessions? I don't have a strong opinion either way but seems like a good time to learn about these powers and the various views of them, especially with partial hindsight of a real pandemic.


+1


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

The legislature is going into special session on these matters tomorrow. I have spoken to a few people in the legislature who are between sympathetic to my concerns and full on bothered by these local health orders banning recreation by non-county residents. 

If you complained about these on the other thread, I would very much encourage/ask/request you reach out to your representative and senator and ask them to do something about it. 

Like I said, you can ignore the order with full intent to fight it through the appellate courts, spending tens of thousands of dollars to be told you were correct (or not?). Or you can take 5 minutes today and contact them and not have to worry about it. One thing I know is that when legislators get contacted by multiple people on the same issue, they listen. Particularly in an election year...


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Works great for those of you in red states. It would fall on deaf ears in blue states.

However, might be awfully difficult for the blue states to keep being a curmudgeon if red states could flip things around from a legislative level. It would create pressure in our own states when we drive elsewhere to spend our stimulus check money.


----------

